# Island Park Condo



## Trouty (May 20, 2008)

I am unable to use our condo in Island Park for the fourth year in a row - don't know why we even have it sometimes!! Just wanted to know if anyone wanted to rent the condo for a trip to Island Park for some great fishing.

The week is from Friday July 11th to Friday July 18st, check-in at 4:00 pm. It is located about 1 mile north of Macks Inn area. Within 10 miles of Henry's Lake, Box Canyon, Herriman (Railroad Ranch), 20 minutes from West Yellowstone, 30 from the Hebgen and the Madison - more great fishing than you could do in a week. It is on the green of the golf course, has a pool, jacuzzi, racquetball court, tennis courts, etc. Green fees are quite cheap for the week, everything else is included. Annual fees are around $560 and just looking to cover them if I can. Its 2 bedroom, 2 bath, with a sofa-bed in the living room with cable TV and VDR/DVD player.

http://www.islandparkvillageresort.com/resinfo/

I know its getting close but wanted to see if anyone is interested.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Somebody take him up on it. The golf course ponds are full of big brookies!


----------



## Trouty (May 20, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Somebody take him up on it. The golf course ponds are full of big brookies!


LOL - nice but, no fishable ponds here. However, Henry's Lake which is about 2-3 miles away is full of REALLY big brookies, and MONSTROUS hybrids!

Not to mention the Madison, Box Canyon, Herriman Park, IP Reservoir, and many more. Plus, with all the things to do around there, the wife can go and do them, giving you more time to fish!! (Sorry to any wives out there that love to FF.)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Trouty said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody take him up on it. The golf course ponds are full of big brookies!
> ...


I've caught 2 lb. brookies out of the ponds on the lower half of the GC, the ponds that surround the par 3.

As much snow as there is this year, the lucky renter may hit the tail end of the salmon fly hatch!


----------



## Trouty (May 20, 2008)

LOL on me. All those years going here and never fished those ponds. I'll have to try them when I go up there if they'll let me.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

For sure man. How long have you been up there? My uncle used to manage the clubhouse, but it's been quite a few years. Where is your condo? Is it one of the original condos by the clubhouse?


----------



## Beaver-50 (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry Man I have a cabin right by big spring. Try IP reality they can rent it for you.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Oooh yeah, call Julie Brown, she is in charge of rental properties for Rainbow Realty. Tell her Tye B. said hi.

208-558-7116 ~ Office

208-220-0268 ~ Cell

[email protected] ~ Email


----------



## Trouty (May 20, 2008)

LOL - thanks for the advice. Have a taker from another web site so the rental is taken care of once I receive payment. We've probably had it for close to 30 years (my dad bought it), its across the fairway from the clubhouse. I don't usually fish that area of IP a lot, we also have a small cabin down at the top of Box Canyon and thats the area I tend to enjoy fishing the most - plus its hard to drive 5 miles to fish when you can go 1/2 mile to fish. What a tough, tough life up there! Lots of memories in that area. What a beautiful spot in this county! You ought to bring your site handle and come clear the moose from around the cabin, they've been pretty common the last few years. Can't let the kids go out for a walk alone without worrying.

Sounds like you and Julie have some history ...... care to share? =)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Trouty said:


> Sounds like you and Julie have some history ...... care to share? =)


The gutpile is gone. :idea: :mrgreen:

Island Park is one of my favorite places on earth. My grandparents have a cabin on Bills Island next to the Rexburg Boat Club. I spent half my summers as a kid up there. I see fewer moose and more bear than 10 years ago myself.


----------

